# SEI 400TV?



## TGrud (Jul 10, 2020)

For a couple months now my TiVo Stream 4K has had a screen that I cant remove or get past. Heres the info since I cant screen capture. Some of the screen is cutoff so I cant read it all.

Android symbol display (little robot)
ERROR!
EAM4K/SEI 400TV/SEI 400TV
4681
/release keys
T button: Short press for next, long press to select
[in red color] Cant load Android system. Your data may be corrupt. If you continue to receive this message you may need to perform factory reset.

Since I cant access the screen, it is frozen, I cant exactly do a factory reset. I unplugged from the TV and unplugged from power hoping to reset, to no avail. I have other streaming devices so I used them instead, with no problem. However I like my TiVo DVR and wanted to give the streaming device a try. Cant afford to just throw away $50 and would hate for this to impact my opinion, or further purchases, from TiVo.
Hope someone can help.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you press and hold the button on the side of the TS4k to initiate the screen to do a reset?  If you're looking down at the tivo mascot and the hdmi cable is facing up, the buttons on the left side towards the top. 

Press and hold for ten seconds to get into the reset screen. 

Press and hold for two seconds then release to select reset. 

Press and hold for two seconds then release to erase everything. 

That should start the hard reset process. 



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## losaltos (Aug 13, 2002)

It's happening to me now but there is some message about Your Data may be corrupt. The remote is blinking. How does the remote know something is going on? Is a soft reset enough? Why does this error happen?

What's odd to me is that a power cycle doesn't count as a "try again". I had to actually hold the reset button while "try again" was indicated before it would retry and then it worked.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Mine also and I use sling
Wish I could get a refund or return it
So many issues. See other threads


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

scottchez said:


> Mine also and I use sling
> Wish I could get a refund or return it
> So many issues. See other threads


Never had this happen and I bought mine first day it came out. I have only factory reset once to delete some miscellaneous data taking up storage space but I only did it through the settings menu. But if something fails to load just hope it is a typical computer glitch and just select the "try again" option as stated above, I never recommend just yanking the power out of any electronics device esp when the device is updating firmware.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I own 2, bought last summer, and only had 1 crash once. Anyone with an android phone knows its not perfect.



Foogie said:


> Never had this happen and I bought mine first day it came out. I have only factory reset once to delete some miscellaneous data taking up storage space but I only did it through the settings menu. But if something fails to load just hope it is a typical computer glitch and just select the "try again" option as stated above, I never recommend just yanking the power out of any electronics device esp when the device is updating firmware.


----------

